
Ask HN: Any tip for getting hired as Employee #1? - highCs
Next week, I gonna get interviewed in a startup for a Employee #1 position (software development). Any tip? Any pattern in what is required to be successful as #1? What is their biggest concern?<p>Thanks!
======
techjuice
Bring your A game and get a good nights sleep. It is a job interview, have fun
and be yourself. Be honest and don't forget to interview the interviewer so
you can get information about the company to help you insure it is a good fit
for you in the short and long term.

